# 6 or 18 RPM drying motor?



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

I have been using an 18 rpm drying motor. 

Does anyone with experience know if a 6 is better?

Suggestions welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I use a six rpm motor /gear box and its great.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I use an 18 rpm w/ no probs., so far. I've turned the last 2 by hand... neighborhood power outages during storms...they looked just as good, and I was only turning 180 degrees every 10 min. or so. I don't put the finish on, get the motor turning, and go to bed anymore! Do a search on rodbuilding.org for "dryer motor" - all kinds of opinions as to what speed might be best. I've read where some think the slower rpms are better suited for large diameter blanks, etc. If your 18 rpm is working for you, I wouldn't be tempted to change. If you are having finish problems, you might want to try a different brand of finish. I've only used flexcoat and glass coat, and glass coat works best for me. Redfishr has been doing this alot longer than me, and I don't mean to imply 18 rpm is better.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I am currently using an 18 rpm motor from Flex Coat. I do prefer a slower motor though. However, I haven't had any problems using Flex Coat Lite finish.


----------



## silverking (Mar 3, 2005)

hi surfrunner i use 6rpm have you been fishing


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I use an 18 rpm flex coat dryer, flex coat lite and a hair dryer on hot low speed to even out the epoxy and help it cure. Finishes look a lot better since using the hair dryer but it makes the epoxy really viscous so the 18rpm keeps it from sagging.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Goags said:


> I've read where some think the slower rpms are better suited for large diameter blanks, etc.


Goags,

That makes total sense. I have never thought about that. It can actually be measured in Surface Feet Per Minute. You can look at this like rolling your blank on the floor and measuring the amount of feet it rolled in 1 minute's time. A larger diameter will roll further (more Surface Feet) at the same RPM as a smaller Diameter. Thus, needing more RPM's for a smaller diameter to maintain the same surface feet as the larger.......Thanks!

Thanks to all the responses everyone! It has helped.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

silverking said:


> hi surfrunner i use 6rpm have you been fishing


Silverking,

I took my 6 year old hyper son fishing a couple of weeks ago. I attempted to fish but didn't really fish if you know what I mean. Thats OK! He's more important than catching fish.......It will pay back someday.

I am going to fish the Sharkathon this weekend on PINS if my back holds out. I am having back problems so we'll see.

Keep in touch!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

SurfRunner said:


> Silverking,
> 
> I took my 6 year old hyper son fishing a couple of weeks ago. I attempted to fish but didn't really fish if you know what I mean. Thats OK! He's more important than catching fish.......It will pay back someday.
> 
> ...


Keep the faith Andy. That boy aint hyper , I've seen hyper and he aint it.
He's just an average little boy. He wont need as much attention when he gets a little older.
Mine were the same at that age. Now at 8 and 10 all I have to do is take off the hardheads, And I dont mind that a bit. 
Give him two years, but I know you can handle the tough stuff and I can see you have the patients of an old Lion .
Your friend
RR


----------

